# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on Devils Lake are slowly improving with the recent artic 
blasts that have been hitting the area. Anglers are reporting from 4-7 inches 
of ice in the smaller bays of the lake. With early ice conditions can vary 
widely and only foot and limited atv travel is advised. As for fishing, the 
few anglers venturing out are reporting pike in Sweetwater/Morrison lakes, 
Wolfords Bay, and the north end of Six Mile. Some walleye along with a few 
perch are being reporting in the north end of Six Mile, Wolfords, and Mission 
Bays. With marginal ice conditions, we urge all anglers to use common sense 
and caution. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

